# Strawberry Nut Bread Recipe



## deeppitbbq (Jun 7, 2007)

Strawberry Nut Bread 

3 eggs, well beaten
1 large pkg. frozen strawberries
1 cup pecans
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. cinnamon
2 cups sugar
1 cup oil
3 cups flour
1 tsp. soda

Beat eggs till fluffy, add sugar, beat again.  Add oil, vanilla and partially drained strawberries.  Blend in nuts and dry ingredients which have been sifted together.  Put this into two greased and floured loaf pans.  Bake at 350 for one hour or until the toothpick comes out clean when inserted.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 7, 2007)

Sounds yummy, thanks for posting !


----------

